
Apple’s most expensive Mac Pro costs over $52k - elsewhen
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2019/12/10/21003636/apple-mac-pro-price-most-expensive-processor-ram-gpu
======
troytc
I feel like this isn't too unlike the old Xserve's that could get up to a
price this high. They're machines with a very, very limited use case, and
budgets to match.

------
ph2082
What will be use cases for such machine ? Training ML Models ? 3D Rendering ?

~~~
Koshkin
Same as any other workstation-class desktop out there. Also, a cool box to
have. Wouldn’t you want one if it was, say, $2,000?

~~~
ph2082
Sure, If somebody gift me. But,

32 GB RAM - ~$124, Intel Xeon Octa-core (8 Core) 3.20 GHz Processor - ~$400
256GB SSD - ~$65

$589 for above three, rest I guess is for Apple Experience.

~~~
olliej
Look up the price for 1.5tb of ram in the required size - it’s insane.

Similarly the maxed out GPUs are “pro” GPUs which costs thousands each (I have
no idea why).

CPUs seemed high to me?

------
drngdds
Is there a real-world workload that would need 1.5TB of RAM?

~~~
sesuximo
I'm sure redis would find a way to use it

~~~
dvtrn
I want to speak to the person who is running redis directly on top of macOS.

Stand up, reveal yourself. We promise no harm will come to you or your home
directory.

~~~
the-rc
Probably somebody at Yale!

~~~
dvtrn
You misspelled “Georgia Tech”, they’re just crazy enough to do it. :P

~~~
the-rc
I was only half joking. Yale used to have a cluster with Xserve machines.

------
sesuximo
999 for the monitor stand?!

------
pbrumm
$400 for the wheels

